# Revelation



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

As God is speaking to the church of Philadelphia, ( the modern church of today ) He says,

" I wish you were either hot or cold, but since you are luke warm, I will spit you out of my mouth."

God condems those who do not practice their faith and are complacent. They know the truth but chose to ignore it for wharever reason. 

" I wish you were either hot or cold." God puts hot or cold, right or wrong on the same level. I think that God is saying that He is looking for people with clean and pure hearts. Those who serve one another. He wants all of His created ones to be with Him in heaven for all eternity. 

On the final day of judgement, God will reveal the truth to everyone and we all will have the oportunity to choose whether to believe in Him or not. 
I hope this means people of all faiths. Christian, Muslem, Budists, Hindu's, etc... Maybe this scripture answers the question, " What is going to happen to all the millions of people of different faiths ?"

Am I way out in left field ? I hope not !


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, all I can say is what the scriptures say. Jesus Himself said that he is THE WAY and THE LIFE and NO ONE goes to the FATHER EXCEPT THROUGH HIM.

Because of this and many many other verses about Jesus as the only true messiah and only way to heaven, then all other religions are only seekers. They are mans way to try to reach God, but Christianity (relationship with Jesus) is God's way to reach man.


----------



## Fishbutlerkyle (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow. this is the second time iv'e seen this verse quoted this week. Hot or Cold? I know GOD has a deep love and his superantural powers are beyond our comprehension, that is why they call it FAITH! You have to dig down deep and find it. being "luke Warm" is not going to get you into heaven, we are all gulity of it. GOD does not want to be a convenient GOD. Just approaching or speaking to him during rough times, when we want something or when something bad happens and we are looking to get out of a bad situation, thats what imean by convenient. If we could acknwoledge him in everything we do, it becomes much easier. Just saying thank you Jesus when somethig good happens~ All good things DO come from above!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Bonito, believing and trusting are two different things. James 2:18 says even the demons believe. 

ATC is right, scripture says there is only one way.


----------



## night-LIGHT man (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe you will find that the statement by Jesus was made to the Laodicean church, Rev. 3:14. The importance being there are seven churches spoken to which were literal and correlate with seven literal time periods of the Church Age, of which Laodicea is the last.

Christendom is made up of all religions and is the organization (big business) of the day, whereas the Church (called-out of this world) is the organism made up of true believers that know, as previously stated, that Jesus Christ is the Way, the Truth and the Life...John 14:6. The difference between religion and Christianity is RELATIONSHIP with the Father through the Son who has paid the debt for us; reconciling us to God by His obedience and the shedding of His blood at Calvary being resurrected to the right hand of the Father, which proves His sacrifice was accepted.

He and only He became our sin bearer and appeased the wrath of God...no man can do this because of Romans 3:23 - All have sinned and come short of the glory of God. Our faith being not in what we DO but what has already been DONE by the meritorious works of Jesus Christ.

As we are saved by the grace of God through faith, Ephesians 2:8 and kept by the power of God through faith..., 1Peter 1:5, it is by faith that we live and abide in Him now in this life. Waiting until Judgment Day will be too late; as believers will be judged at the Judgment Seat of Christ for their works, 2Corinthians 5:10, and non-believers will be judged at the Great White Throne of Judgment for their works or unbelief, 2Peter 3:7; Revelation 20:11-12, and cast into the lake of fire.

I know this was brief but I pray that you will not take my word for this, but prayerfully appeal to God according to His Word and look at a few of these scriptures. I will try and help as the Holy Spirit gives utterance. May the Lord bless you. ><>


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

GodBless ya'll and have a safe and happy 4th. And tell someone today you love them.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

night-LIGHT man said:


> I believe you will find that the statement by Jesus was made to the Laodicean church, Rev. 3:14. The importance being there are seven churches spoken to which were literal and correlate with seven literal time periods of the Church Age, of which Laodicea is the last.
> 
> Christendom is made up of all religions and is the organization (big business) of the day, whereas the Church (called-out of this world) is the organism made up of true believers that know, as previously stated, that Jesus Christ is the Way, the Truth and the Life...John 14:6. The difference between religion and Christianity is RELATIONSHIP with the Father through the Son who has paid the debt for us; reconciling us to God by His obedience and the shedding of His blood at Calvary being resurrected to the right hand of the Father, which proves His sacrifice was accepted.
> 
> ...


GREAT POST!!!!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to thank all of you for your responses. 

First of all, let me say, I believe with all of my heart that the God I worship, The Father, Jesus Christ the Son and the Holy Spirit, are the One True God. 

I have friends who are Muslem and Hindu. They are good people and I hate to think they will not make it to heaven. We have on several occasions had conversations concerning the differences in our faiths. I have always stood by the One True God and will defend Our Father, Jesus and the Holy Spirit to my death. I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that the Blood Jesus shed for me on the cross has washed me clean. 

My question to you was, " will The Father accept those of other faiths who have pure hearts ?

You have all answered my question. I have read the bible 2 times straight through and many scriptures many, many times. I am by no means an expert on the bible. All I want is to know the absolute truth. I guess that's why God gave me people like all of you to help and guide me to the truth.

Thank all of you for ministering to me. 

Amen, come Lord Jesus.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Let me say this. When Jesus said that HE was the only way and HE was the only life and no one can go to the Father w/o HIM, that excludes the others. If Jesus know that a person could get to God by Budda or Allah or being good, then He would have told us. Also, if there are many ways to heaven, why did Jesus die for only a few? Furthermore, if all ways lead to heaven, then God must apologize to Jesus for having him die for a few and not for all.

However, we know that there is only one mediator between God and man, which is the Lord Jesus Christ. It is only by Jesus' sacrifice that salvation is made. All other religions are people trying to seek God and obtain salvation through good works, enlightenment etc, etc. But Christianity is God's way of providing salvation to sinful man and all of creation. God knows that the only way to him is to have our sins blotted out completely and the only way to do that was have a perfect sacrifice. Thus only He could do it through His Son, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Amen, atcfisherman


----------

